# الزواج المدنى



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح للجميع
هل يعتبر الزواج المدنى او الذى يتم خارج الكنيسة زنا ؟ 
وهل من واجب الكنيسة أن تمنع مثل هذا الزواج؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

هو زنا للمؤمن المسيحى 
ومش زنا للى مش مؤمن , او المسيحى اللى مش مؤمن بفكرة قدسية الزواج المسيحى 

والكنيسة تمنع الزواج المدنى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الزواج مدني 		وهو سنة إلهية منذ بدء الخليقة (تك1 ، 2) 

ولكن الزواج في المسيحية  		مختلف، فالزواج يكون ببركة خاصة من الله وبسماح منه وعن طريق وكلاؤه من  		الكهنة. لماذا؟ 

ببساطة فالمسيحي حين تعمد فهو صار عضوا في جسد  		المسيح وخلية حيَّة في جسده. وأي تغيير في صفته لابد أن يكون بسماح  		وبركة ونعمة خاصة يعطيها الله للزوجين ليكونا جسدا واحدًا في المسيح،  		وخلية متكاثرة في جسده. 

فهل يحق للمسيحي أن يتزوج زواجا مدني وهو عضو  		في جسد المسيح دون بركة وإذن من رأس الجسد؟  

طبعا لا بس هو حر لان الانسان سوف يحاسب علي اعماله

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو زنا للمؤمن المسيحى
> ومش زنا للى مش مؤمن , او المسيحى اللى مش مؤمن بفكرة قدسية الزواج المسيحى
> 
> والكنيسة تمنع الزواج المدنى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تمام بلاش تمنع بس هاتعامله على اساس انه زانى صح ؟


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي الحبيب الزنا معناه أن واحد لم يتزوج واحدة وارتبط بها ارتباط الزاني لأنه لا يُريد أن يتحمل مسئوليتها ويتزوجها، أو اوحد متزوج وذهب ليرتبط بأخرى، فالكنيسة لن تمنع الزواج المدني عن أحد أو تمنحه، لكنها لا تعتبره زاني طالما الزواج كان زواج أول مرة، لأن أول ارتباط زيجي بين اثتنين فقد صاروا جسد واحد لا ينفصل قط، الكنيسة تقول أن هذا زنا أن كان الشخص تزوج وطلق امرأته ليتزوج بأخرى [ مدني بقى تغيير طائفي.. الخ ] فهو يُعتبر انه جعل آخر يدخل في شركة جسده بدون اي حق لأنه مرتبط أصلاً بأخرى، لذلك لا يصح أن نضع الموضوع في المطلق ونقول زاني أو غير زاني، لأن الحكم المطلق على شيء لا يصح إطلاقاً، لأن الزنا معروف معناه، عموماً أنا لا أكتب بالتفصيل، فقط أحببت أن أوضح هذه النقطة لكي لا نطلق الأحكام ونضعها في المطلق، لأن ماذا عن جميع الأزواج الذين لم يرتبطوا مسيحياً هل نقدر أن نقول أنهم زناه، طبعاً لأ، لأن الله خلق الإنسان هكذا، لأن حتى لو واحد متزوج أراد أن يؤمن هو وزوجته، تفتكر هل الكنيسة تعقد قانهما وتزوجهما مرة أخرى فيها، طبعاً لأ، لأنهم مرتبطين ومتزوجين أمام الله منذ البداية وهذا مقدس وكريم في عيني الله الحي، لذلك الكنيسة لن تعيد تزويج أحد بعد الإيمان وهو متزوج، إلا تحت ظروف خاصة ... النعمة معك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الزواج مدني 		وهو سنة إلهية منذ بدء الخليقة (تك1 ، 2)
> *



*كده يبقى زواج الأخ بأخته سنة إلهية أيضاً ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لكنها لا تعتبره زاني طالما الزواج كان زواج أول مرة ........ ​



*هل هذا رأى شخصي أم قانون كنسي ....؟؟؟ وهل له مرجع كتابي ...؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للاستاذ/ اوريجانيوس
والاستاذ ايمن على التوضيح


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لك أبي الحبيب في الرب، أولاً بالطبع انا لا أكتب رأيي الشخصي في موضوع إلا وأقول (( أن رأيي الشخصي كذا ))، ثانياً، كلمة زنى لا تُطلق على كل شيء أو أي شيء سوى من خان العلاقة الزوجية، أو سار في الحرام مبتعداً عن الأصول المتعارف عليها أصد الدعارة، وبعدين لم يصف العهد القديم مطلقاً الزيجة خارج إسرائيل شعب الله المختار وعند جميع الشعوب الأخرى بالزنى أو الزاني، والكل عند جميع الشعوب والأديان بلا استثناء يعرفون أن الزنى هو خيانة الزواج، وخارج هذا المعنى لا يوجد معنى آخر في الكتاب المقدس.

وفي العهد الجديد نفس الموقف، فلا مجال لاستخدام الكلمة إلا في معناها الخاص بالزواج، اي الخيانة الزوجية (يوحنا 8: 3)، ولم يحكم اي مجمع رسولي أو آبائي على مر التاريخ على زيجات دنسة ولذلك لم يطالب الراجعين لله سوى الابتعاد عن الزنى (أعمال 15: 20 - 21؛ 25)
وفي كتابات الآباء وعلى الأخص ال 5 قرون الأولى لا يوجد نص واحد يصف الزيجات التي تتم خارج الكنيسة بأنها زنى، ونفس الكلام ينطبق على قوانين الكنيسة في الألف سنة الأولى...
والكلام كله انحصر - اليوم - في موضوع أن أي زواج خارج الكنيسة هو زنى، صرف النظر بقى عن مدني والا غير مدني أو من طائفة أخرى، ولو رجعنا للكنيسة الأولى إلى القرن ارابع بل والخامس كان هناك زيحات بين مسيحي مؤمن وغير مؤمنة أو العكس، وهذه الزيجات لم توصف بأنها زنى ولم تنفها أو تُدينها الكنيسة، والأولاد الذين ولدوا من هذا الزواج هم مقدسون، وكلام الرسول ان الرجل مقدس في المرأة المؤمنة والمرأة مقدسة في الرجل المؤمن...

وكمثال على ما أقول، فأن القديسة مونيكا والدة القديس أغسطينوس قد نشأت في بيت مسيحي (اعترافات أغسطينوس الكتاب الرابع فصل 28) وتزوجت مع ذلك رجل وثني وعاشت معهُ قرابة العشرين عاماً وكانت تتناول في الكنيسة وتُصلي وتُعلِّم ابنها أغسطينوس الإيمان المسيحي، صحيح أن زوجها مات مسيحياً في النهاية إلا أنها لم تُعامل إطلاقاً (من الكنيسة) على أنها زانية لأنها لم تتزوج في الكنيسة ... هذا مجرد مثل، لكن الأمثلة كثيرة جداً لا تُحصى من الخمسة قرون الأولى وفي العصر الذهبي للآباء ولن يكفي المكان هنا لكتابتها لأنها طويلة للغاية.

عموماً يا أغلى أب حلو مش معنى كلامي أن المؤمن المسيحي يقع تحت نير مع غير المؤمن كما قال الرسول أن أي خلطة لهذا مع ذاك، مع أن الرسول لم ولن يُسمى زيجة تمت تحت اي مبدأ أو شكل بكلمة زنى، فأين النص الذي يقول أن تزوج أحد وارتبط بإمرأة أول مرة يبقى زاني !!! إلا لو طلقها أو ارتبط بأخرى وهي معه أو سار في طريق غير الطريق الصحيح !!! فلا يوجد نص يقول أن أي زواج برة الكنيسة يعتبر زنى، هذا كلامنا أحنا فقط وليس كلام الكتاب المقدس، لئلا يعتبر كل الناس برة الكنيسة زناه وكل أولادهم دنسين وهذا مستحيل على كل وجه، وابسط دليل هل ممكن الكنيسة حينما يؤمن زوجين تزوجهما أو تكللهما في الكنيسة على اساس أنهم تزوجوا خطأ !!! طبعاً لأ مستحيل.. 

عموماً الكنيسة لا تشجع على الزواج المختلط بين مؤمن وغير مؤمنة، أو العكس، لكي لا تتعطل حياته وترتبك، كما أنها لم تصف اي زواج طبيعي حدث بالزنى إطلاقاً، لأن لو مشينا على هذا المبدأ يبقى كل واحد لو تزوج من طائفة أخرى يصبح زاني وهاذ خطأ فادح وخطير للغاية... 
باعتذر للتطويل لأن الموضوع أطول من هذا كله ويحتاج كتابة دراسة موسعة عن الزواج في العهدين والرجوع لكتابات الاباء وقوانين الكنيسة التي لم تطلق قط على أي زواج انه زنى، إلا لو كان هناك خيانة زوجية أو الانفصال بدون وجه حق، أو الكلام عن الدعارة، فغير هذا أو ذاك لا تطلق كلمة الزنى مطلقاً على أي حالة أخرى مهما ما كانت، ولا تستطيع ان تقول على زواج اي اشخاص قانونياً أنه زنى، اقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله، النعمة معك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن .... لقد ذكرت إن الكنيسة لا تعتبر الزواج المدني إنه زنا طالما أنه للمرة الأولى ....

هل هذا قانون في الكنيسة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يا أغلى أب حلو أنا مش قصدي اتكلم ان الكنيسة موافقة على الزواج المدني والا رفضاه، انا باتكلم عن الزواج للمرة الأولى بين أثنين لا يعتبر زنى، ,انا قصدي أن الكنيسة لا تستطيع هي نفسها أن تقول انه زنى صرف النظر مدني والا من ديانة تانية، وانا مش قصدي احدد موضوع مدني من غيره خالص، يمكن العبارة مش كانت واضحة، انا فقط أتكلم على كلمة ان الزاوج المدني يعتبر زنى، لأن هذا كلام غير مقبول ولا الكنيسة كمان تقدر تقول هذا القانون وليس له سند لا كتابي ولا غير كتابي، دية افتراضات من الناس وكلام اليوم لكنه لا يُمكن ان يكون قانون نستند عليه، لأن هل يوجد قانون في الكتاب المقدس أو عند الآباء أو سند نستند عليه ونقول انه زنى !!! ونحكم بهذا الشكل، فهت لي قانون واحد يقول أن اي زواج خارج الكنيسة هو زنى !!! 
ده القصد من الكلام لأنه لا يوجد قانون يقول أن من تزوج خارج الكنيسة زاني، لكن ممكن أن يُقال انه لن يكون متوافق لأن فيه تحدث مشاكل أو ضيقات شديدة لكن زنى صعب جداً جداً هذا حكم مستحيل.. النعمة معك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا أغلى أب حلو أنا مش قصدي اتكلم ان الكنيسة موافقة على الزواج المدني والا رفضاه، انا باتكلم عن الزواج للمرة الأولى بين أثنين لا يعتبر زنى، ,انا قصدي أن الكنيسة لا تستطيع هي نفسها أن تقول انه زنى صرف النظر مدني والا من ديانة تانية، وانا مش قصدي احدد موضوع مدني من غيره خالص، يمكن العبارة مش كانت واضحة، انا فقط أتكلم على كلمة ان الزاوج المدني يعتبر زنى، لأن هذا كلام غير مقبول ولا الكنيسة كمان تقدر تقول هذا القانون وليس له سند لا كتابي ولا غير كتابي، دية افتراضات من الناس وكلام اليوم لكنه لا يُمكن ان يكون قانون نستند عليه، لأن هل يوجد قانون في الكتاب المقدس أو عند الآباء أو سند نستند عليه ونقول انه زنى !!! ونحكم بهذا الشكل، فهت لي قانون واحد يقول أن اي زواج خارج الكنيسة هو زنى !!!
> ده القصد من الكلام لأنه لا يوجد قانون يقول أن من تزوج خارج الكنيسة زاني، لكن ممكن أن يُقال انه لن يكون متوافق لأن فيه تحدث مشاكل أو ضيقات شديدة لكن زنى صعب جداً جداً هذا حكم مستحيل.. النعمة معك​



*إذن ما هو تعريف الكنيسة للزنا .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

كما قلت لشخصك العزيز في الفقرات السابقة ...
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> كما قلت لشخصك العزيز في الفقرات السابقة ...
> ​



*معرفتش اطلع منها بنتيجة ..... سامحنى*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أ.أيمن سامحنى معنى كلام حضرتك أن طقس سر الزيجة وحلول الروح القدس كى يصير اﻷثنان واحدا مالوش لزمة


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.أيمن سامحنى معنى كلام حضرتك أن طقس سر الزيجة وحلول الروح القدس كى يصير اﻷثنان واحدا مالوش لزمة



سلام لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي، أخي الحبيب هل أنا قلت كده ولا ده كان معنى كلامي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أخي الحبيب المستعجل برجلية يُخطئ، فراجع الكلام كويس في ضوء الفهم السليم، أنا باتكلم عن مفهوم الزنى ومش يصح نقوله على كل ما تم خارج الكنيسة، لأن هل معنى أن واحد مش مسيحي تزوج يعتبر زاني لأنه لم يتزوج داخل الكنيسة !!!! هل نقدر نقول هذا على أحدٌ قط، وهل هذا مفهوم الزنى في الكنيسة !!!!

انا يا أغلى أخ حلو لا أتكلم إطلاقاً على ان ما يتم داخل الكنيسة أو أقول أن مالوش لازمة، بلاش ندخل في هذا الطريق بعيد عن القصد، أنا باتكلم عن انه لا يصح انى نقول كلمة زنى على ما هو ليس زنى لأن هذا ليس معناها، وانا أكتر واحد احترم ما يحدث في الكنيسة جداً لا لأنه طقس، لاني أعيه جيداً بالروح وليس بالجسد.. أنا بارد على كلمة محددة ولا أتكلم عن سر الوحدة مع المسيح... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معرفتش اطلع منها بنتيجة ..... سامحنى*



أبي الحبيب الزنى هو ان واحد يزني على مراته، أو أنه يعيش في الدعارة، هذا هو مفهوم الزنى العام، أما بالنسبة للكنيسة فهذا بالإضافة إليه أن واحد عايز يطلق زوجته أو العكس ليتزوج ويرتبط بآخر هذا هو مفهوم الزنى، النعمة تكون معك أبي الحبيب
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أبي الحبيب الزنى هو ان واحد يزني على مراته، أو أنه يعيش في الدعارة، هذا هو مفهوم الزنى العام، أما بالنسبة للكنيسة فهذا بالإضافة إليه أن واحد عايز يطلق زوجته أو العكس ليتزوج ويرتبط بآخر هذا هو مفهوم الزنى، النعمة تكون معك أبي الحبيب
> ​



*تمام ..... ماذا عن الشخص المسيحى الذى يتزوج زواج مدنى ولمرة واحدة .... ما موقف الكنيسة منه ....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي، أخي الحبيب هل أنا قلت كده ولا ده كان معنى كلامي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> أخي الحبيب المستعجل برجلية يُخطئ، فراجع الكلام كويس في ضوء الفهم السليم، أنا باتكلم عن مفهوم الزنى ومش يصح نقوله على كل ما تم خارج الكنيسة، لأن هل معنى أن واحد مش مسيحي تزوج يعتبر زاني لأنه لم يتزوج داخل الكنيسة !!!! هل نقدر نقول هذا على أحدٌ قط، وهل هذا مفهوم الزنى في الكنيسة !!!!
> 
> انا يا أغلى أخ حلو لا أتكلم إطلاقاً على ان ما يتم داخل الكنيسة أو أقول أن مالوش لازمة، بلاش ندخل في هذا الطريق بعيد عن القصد، أنا باتكلم عن انه لا يصح انى نقول كلمة زنى على ما هو ليس زنى لأن هذا ليس معناها، وانا أكتر واحد احترم ما يحدث في الكنيسة جداً لا لأنه طقس، لاني أعيه جيداً بالروح وليس بالجسد.. أنا بارد على كلمة محددة ولا أتكلم عن سر الوحدة مع المسيح... النعمة معك
> ​



أسف لو اسلوبى ضايقك 
ولكن حضرتك سميلى الوضع بتاع واحد وواحدة مسيحيين يسيبوا الكنيسة ويروحوا يتجوزوا فى المحكمة ده اسمه ايه ؟ ووضعهم ايه بالنسبة للكنيسة ؟


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ..... ماذا عن الشخص المسيحى الذى يتزوج زواج مدنى ولمرة واحدة .... ما موقف الكنيسة منه ....؟؟؟*



أبي الحبيب الكنيسة لا تحكم في المطلق، ولا حسب الراي الشخصي ولا بحسب فكر واحد أو مجموعة من الناس، لأنها تفصل وتقضي بروح المسيح بعد صوم وصلاة مثلما ما كان يحدث في أعمال الرسل [ اختار الروح القدس ونحن أو رأى الروح القدس ونحن ]...

عموماً قبل الحكم على أي حالة لا بد من أن الكنيسة تعرف الأسباب قبل الحكم على أحد، لا نستطيع أن نحكم حكم بصورة مطلقة على أحد ونضعه قانون عام، لأن الكنيسة لو شافت أن ظروفه تستدعي لأسباب خاصة أنه يتزوج مدنياً، هاتبارك على الزاوج وتقبله، أما لو كان هناك هروب من شيء محدد فالموقف هايختلف..

أبي الحبيب الحكم في هذه الأمور على علاتها وكما هي، بكل تأكيد سيوقعنا كلنا في حوار لن يُغلق على الإطلاق، لأن الزواج اليوم يختلف عن الأزمان الماضية، ولا نستطيع أن نضع الحكم مطلق في كل الأحوال...

فالقاعدة أن المسيحي الأمين يتزوج في كنيسته، الشاذ أن يحدث شيء آخر لسبب الله واعلم ما هوَّ، لذلك المفروض يرجع موضوع القاضي الكنسي في الكنيسة مرة أخرى لكي يكون كل شيء في النور مع حكم صحيح على *كل حالة منفردة* من الحالات الخاصة، والكنيسة لا تستطيع ان تطلق حكم الزاني على أمر بسهولة كده مثل ما نضعه في موضوع، لأن الحديث في موضوع شيء وفي أرض الواقع شيء آخر تماماً، لأن الكنيسة دورها رعائي مش قضائي، وحتى لما تحكم لا تحكم في شكل قضائي لكي تقضي بل تُعالج، لأن الكنيسة مستشفى الله للخلاص وليست للإدانة، وان لم تحتضن رعية المسيح فمن سيحتضنها...

فالكنيسة تحكم وتفصل بالحق في المحبة، لكنها لا تتساهل مع الخطية أن وجدت، وفي نفس الوقت لا تنتقم من الذي أخطأ، لأن إرادتها إرادة المسيح، التي هي الرحمة وليست الذبيحة والتقدمة، فالحكم لا يُأخذ بهذا الشكل قط، بل الفصل في كل حالة على حدة ومعرفة الأسباب، لأني عن نفسي مش اقدر افصل في أي حالة إلا لو عرفت السبب الذي دفع للزواج المدني أو أي زواج آخر، مثله مثل الرغبة في الطلاق، لا نستطيع ان نضع حكم مطلق ونقول أن هذا هو الصح والصحيح، لأن القاعدة المتفق عليها كتعليم هي الأساس أما الحالات الخاصة لا تُأخذ بالقواعد المتعارف عليها إطلاقاً، ولا يفصل فيها سوى القاضي الكنسي فلا أنا ولا غيري نستطيع ان نعطي الحل فيها أو الربط، لذلك لم ولن يوجد حكم من الكنيسة تتكلم عن أن هذا زنى وهذا ليس زنى من جهة الزواج خارجها، لئلا تحكم على العالم كله قديماً وحديثاً، أن كل من تزوج فيه هو زاني.. أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الحلو يا أروع أب حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين، كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أسف لو اسلوبى ضايقك
> ولكن حضرتك سميلى الوضع بتاع واحد وواحدة مسيحيين يسيبوا الكنيسة ويروحوا يتجوزوا فى المحكمة ده اسمه ايه ؟ ووضعهم ايه بالنسبة للكنيسة ؟



لأ يا جميل صدقني أنا اسلوبك مش ضايقني خالص، بل وعلى الإطلاق بأمانة، انا بس تعجبت انك فهمت كلامي مش في محله خالص، أنا بس مش عايز نحكم على أمر مش نعرف تفاصيله، ومن جهة أن واحد يتزوج في محكمة أنا مش اقدر اضع فيه حكم إلا بعد معرفتي بهما ومعرفة الأسباب الحقيقية، لأن المستعجل في اي شيء لازم يُخطئ في الظن أو الحكم، القاعدة أن يكون الزواج في الكنيسة، أما من شذ عن هذه القاعدة تحتاج لقاضي كنسي يفصل فيها ويفهم الحالة علشان يوصلها للكنيسة ويتم احتضانهم أو حل المشكلة الأساسية، لكن الحكم في المطلق مش صح خالص.. 

النعمة تكون معك وانا اللي باعتذر لشخصك المحبوب لاني ربما يكون ردي ظهر منه أني اتضايقت من اسلوبك مع أن هذا لم يكن في حسباني يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين، النعمة معك
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا أ.أيمن انا مش بتكلم عن حالة فردية أو شاذة انا بتكلم على الناس اللى بتطالب بالزواج المدنى يعنى الواحد يبقى عنده الحرية يتجوز جوه الكنيسة أو براها .
ده كنسيا ومسيحيا اسمه ايه ؟ 
علاقة صحيحة بين زوجين ؟ او خاطئه؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أبي الحبيب الكنيسة لا تحكم في المطلق، ولا حسب الراي الشخصي ولا بحسب فكر واحد أو مجموعة من الناس، لأنها تفصل وتقضي بروح المسيح بعد صوم وصلاة مثلما ما كان يحدث في أعمال الرسل [ اختار الروح القدس ونحن أو رأى الروح القدس ونحن ]...
> 
> عموماً قبل الحكم على أي حالة لا بد من أن الكنيسة تعرف الأسباب قبل الحكم على أحد، لا نستطيع أن نحكم حكم بصورة مطلقة على أحد ونضعه قانون عام، لأن الكنيسة لو شافت أن ظروفه تستدعي لأسباب خاصة أنه يتزوج مدنياً، هاتبارك على الزاوج وتقبله، أما لو كان هناك هروب من شيء محدد فالموقف هايختلف..
> 
> ...



*حضرتك فهمتنى غلط .... لأن إن ذهب من تزوج مدنيا لمرة واحدة للكنيسة وطلب أن تبارك الكنيسة هذا الزواج فهذا ينطبق عليه مثل الأبن الضال لأحضان أبيه ...
أنا أتكلم عن من يعيش في هذا الارتباط ويريد أن يظل كما هو وأن تبارك الكنيسة هذا الوضع وتسمح له بالأقتراب من الأسرار المقدسة وهو في هذا الوضع*


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> معلش يا أ.أيمن انا مش بتكلم عن حالة فردية أو شاذة انا بتكلم على الناس اللى بتطالب بالزواج المدنى يعنى الواحد يبقى عنده الحرية يتجوز جوه الكنيسة أو براها .
> ده كنسيا ومسيحيا اسمه ايه ؟
> علاقة صحيحة بين زوجين ؟ او خاطئه؟



طبعاً انا كل كلامي عن حالة فردية ويكون ليها أسبابها اللي يعرفها القاضي الكنسي أو الكنيسة نفسها في حكمها والجلسة مع من تزوج مدنياً، أما موضوع المطالبة بالزواج المدني كقانون عام، لاتنين مسيحيين دية الله واعلم اسمها ايه بقى، أصل الزواج المدني هاينفع في الحالات الخاصة للغاية اللي بيعاني منها الكثيرين من جهة تغيير الديانة، يعني تقدر تقول حاجة تخص الارتباط قدام الدولة، فده شيء آخر تماماً، ومش نقدر نقول انه زنى...

أما موضوع أن ناس عايزة تتجوز برة الكنيسة وخلاص، يبقى هناك خطأ روحي وعدم ارتباط إيمان حي بشخص المسيح، ولكن مش اقدر اقول أنه زنى برضو، لكنه خروج عن الشركة مع الكنيسة لأن إيمانهم بالله إيمان نظري مش حي ولم يتذوقوا خبرة حياة الشركة في سرّ الكنيسة، لذلك لا يهمهم أن يرتبطوا في الكنيسة...
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أما موضوع أن ناس عايزة تتجوز برة الكنيسة وخلاص، يبقى هناك خطأ روحي وعدم ارتباط إيمان حي بشخص المسيح، ولكن مش اقدر اقول أنه زنى برضو، لكنه خروج عن الشركة مع الكنيسة لأن إيمانهم بالله إيمان نظري مش حي ولم يتذوقوا خبرة حياة الشركة في سرّ الكنيسة، لذلك لا يهمهم أن يتربطوا في الكنيسة...
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/RIGHT][/QUOTE]

شكرا


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حضرتك فهمتنى غلط .... لأن إن ذهب من تزوج مدنيا لمرة واحدة للكنيسة وطلب أن تبارك الكنيسة هذا الزواج فهذا ينطبق عليه مثل الأبن الضال لأحضان أبيه ...
> أنا أتكلم عن من يعيش في هذا الارتباط ويريد أن يظل كما هو وأن تبارك الكنيسة هذا الوضع وتسمح له بالأقتراب من الأسرار المقدسة وهو في هذا الوضع*



لأ كده يا أبي الكلام بقى له معنى تاني خالص غير اللي باتكلم فيه تماماً !!! ده طبعاً اسمه بلطجة وقفز من فوق السور، لأن الكنيسة لن تبارك من لا يُريد الشركة معها ويعلم أنه يحتاج أن يتوب ويرجع لحضن الكنيسة عن حاجة مش عن لوي ذراع، لأن الكنيسة سرّ يُعاش مش مجرد قوانين وفرائض بل حياة في المسيح وشركة مع القديسين في النور، ولن تقبل الكنيسة هذا الوضع طبعاًَ، ولن تُسميه زنى، ولكنها لن تقبل في الشركة من هو ليس بتائب ويريد أن يطلع من موضع آخر، وهذا ليس مجرد حكم لأن الكنيسة تحكم وتفصل بحسب سلطان الروح القدس الذي فيها، ولن تُعطي لأحد يمين الشركة وهو لا يُريد أن يخضع لقانون الروح عن قصد وفهم ومعرفة وليس عن جهل، لأن الجاهل لم يتعلم بعد فقتبله وتحتضنه وتُعلِّمه، اما من هو واعي وفاهم وعارف كيف تقبله وهو قاصد هذا عن عناد وإصرار !!! لأن الصوت الذي يصرخ أمامه بقوة الله هو: [ لا يحق لك ]
​


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أما موضوع أن ناس عايزة تتجوز برة الكنيسة وخلاص، يبقى هناك خطأ روحي وعدم ارتباط إيمان حي بشخص المسيح، ولكن مش اقدر اقول أنه زنى برضو، لكنه خروج عن الشركة مع الكنيسة لأن إيمانهم بالله إيمان نظري مش حي ولم يتذوقوا خبرة حياة الشركة في سرّ الكنيسة، لذلك لا يهمهم أن يتربطوا في الكنيسة...
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/RIGHT]



شكرا[/QUOTE]

على ايه الشكر يا جميل بس
صلي لأجلي، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> هل يعتبر الزواج المدنى او الذى يتم خارج الكنيسة زنا ؟
> وهل من واجب الكنيسة أن تمنع مثل هذا الزواج؟



*سلام المسيح

أي زواج خارج السر الكنسي لا تعترف به الكنيسة، فأي شخص يتزوج زواجا مدنيا إذا أراد العودة الى الكنيسة عليه الزواج داخلها لأنها لا تعترف بزواجه المدني.

بلاش كلمة "زنى" لأنها ثقيلة، المهم أن الزواج يجب أن يتم في الكنيسة. طبعا الكنيسة لا تمنع أحدا من فعل شيء، فالكل حر يفعل ما يراه مناسبا، لكن ليس داخل الكنيسة بل خارجها.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتاج افهم جزء من كلام الاستاذ ايمن*​*
الفرق بين الزواج المدني والزواج الكنسي من جه حلول الروح القدس ومباركه الكنيسة  ؟
هل يتم علي الزواج المدني في الحالات الخاصة بدون كنيسة ام يجب تكون من الكنيسة ؟

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *محتاج افهم جزء من كلام الاستاذ ايمن*​*
> الفرق بين الزواج المدني والزواج الكنسي من جه حلول الروح القدس ومباركه الكنيسة  ؟
> هل يتم علي الزواج المدني في الحالات الخاصة بدون كنيسة ام يجب تكون من الكنيسة ؟
> 
> *



سؤال مهم


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *محتاج افهم جزء من كلام الاستاذ ايمن*​*
> الفرق بين الزواج المدني والزواج الكنسي من جه حلول الروح القدس ومباركه الكنيسة  ؟
> هل يتم علي الزواج المدني في الحالات الخاصة بدون كنيسة ام يجب تكون من الكنيسة ؟
> 
> *



حبيب قلبي الغالي موضوع الاتحاد الزيجي الطبيعي ده شيء الله زرعه في الخليقة كلها وبيتم فيها بتلقائية مزروعة في الإنسان أن يتخذ له زوجه وهذا لا نستطيع ان نقول عليه أنه زنى إطلاقاً بكونه غير مسيحي لأن هذا موجود في الخليقة منذ البداية، أما موضوع الزواج الكنسي هذا سرّ زيجي في شركة الله في الجسد الواحد، وهنا الروح القدس *يربط اثنان في المسيح*، يعني هنا حالة مميزة تختلف عن الزواج الطبيعي عند الناس، هنا زواج للشركة في جسد المسيح السري، والشرط أن يكونوا مؤمنين يحيوا في سرّ الكنسية، لأن لا يحصل على السرّ إلا من لهم السرّ، لكن لوجبت اثنين مسيحيين ليس عندهم إيمان وكللت لهم في الكنيسة ولا يدركون السرّ وليس لهم علاقة مع الله قط، وتطالبهم أنهم يعيشوا السرّ وهما أساساً لا يعرفون معنى التوبة ولا يهتمون بها من الأصل والأساس، فما هو موقفهم !!!

الأسرار أخي الحبيب ليست حالة سحريه تحل على الإنسان لتعطية قوة من فوق جبرية، كأنها تعمل قيه كل شيء بلا إرادة منه، لازم تقديم الإرادة الواعية، فبدون إيمان يستحيل إرضاء الله قط، لو مش اتجوزوا بس في الكنيسة دول لو سكنوا في داخلها 24 ساعة وجوه المذبح نفسه وليل ونهار في كل خدمة واقفين، لأن بسبب عدم الإيمان وجعل المسيح هو قاعدة الحياة والروح القدس هو الشخص الذي يقود، ماذا نفعهم سرّ الزيجة، مثلما من يذهب ليتناول وهو غير مدرك أهو بيتناول لمجرد البركة، مع أن الرب قال من يأكلني يحيا بي، فهل كل من يتناول يحيا بالمسيح فعلاً !!!! 
ومن يقرأ كلمة الله هل يأخذ منها نقاوة قلب فعلاً كواقع في حياته، وهل كل من يُصلي ينال قوة من الله ويسمع صوت رب المجد في صلاته !!!!

المشكلة أنه لا يوجد وعي إيماني حي عند الكثيرين، لذلك علينا كلنا أن نُدرك أن الأسرار الإلهية ليس سحراً ولا قوة تحل جبراً على كل إنسان، هي مجرد بذرة الله بيزرعها في الإنسان يا يعمل بها الإنسان الحاصل عليها لتنمو وتزدهر، يا أما هيملها فتنكمش وتتجمد داخله، مثل من تعمد ونال إنسان جديد، فيا إما يعي إيمانه ويعيش بالإنسان الجديد كل يوم، يا أما يجمد العطية ويعيش وكأنه لم يعرف للمعمودية طريق، فالمشكلة كلها تتلخص هل كل واحد عاش حسب ما نال من الله والا أهمل العطية وعاش زي ما هو !!!

كان زمان لو تراجع تاريخ الكنيسة لما يجيوا يعمدوا حد بعد أن يعلموه ويسلموه الإيمان يقولوا له فيما معناه [ أننا سنعمدك بالماء حسب اعتراف شفتيك بالإيمان، فأن كنت تؤمن حقاً بقلبك ستنال قوة البنوة وتحيا لله، أما أن لم تؤمن بكل قلبك وتتلقف العطية من الله وتنمو فيها فأن الماء لن ينفعك بل سيصير شاهداً عليك أنك نلت بجسمك ولكنك رفضت بقلبك ] وهذا قانون ينطبق على كل سرّ في الكنيسة كلها... النعمة معك
​


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الفرق بين الزواج المدني والزواج الكنسي من جه حلول الروح القدس ومباركه الكنيسة ؟*
> *هل يتم علي الزواج المدني في الحالات الخاصة بدون كنيسة ام يجب تكون من الكنيسة ؟*


 
*أخ / اوريجانوس المصري ... أخ / عبد يسوع المسيح *

*أي زواج خارج الكنيسة زني ... الفتاة ومن تزوجت به زانيان *

*لأنه ليس زواج أمام الله ... وغير مؤيد بالروح القدس ... ولا علاقة للكنيسة به *

*الزواج ليس كعقد بيع سيارة ... أو عقد بيع منزل فالذي يربط العروس بعريسها الله نفسة *
متى 19 : 6 
إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. 
فالذي *جمعه الله* لا يفرقه إنسان».​*فكرة الزواج خارج الكنيسة بأي صورة ُتفسد الشعب وتجعله يستهين بحضور الله وعمل روحه *

*يقول الكتاب تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط :*
كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 
.... لكي تتزوج بمن تريد *في الرب فقط*.
​*والزواج خارج عن ( بمن تريد في الرب ) ليس زواج بل هو ( زنى ) لأن ليس يد الله فيه *

.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا أ.فريدى على التوضيح والجواب القاطع


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكرا أ.فريدى على التوضيح والجواب القاطع


 
*العفو أخي الفاضل *

*أقول لك كلمة في سرَّك ... لو بعدنا عن المكتوب نضل الطريق *

*يقول الكتاب *
هوشع 4 : 6 
قد *هلك شعبي* من عدم المعرفة..... ​*لكل سؤال آيات تُجيب عن هذا السؤال *

.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخ / اوريجانوس المصري ... أخ / عبد يسوع المسيح *
> 
> *أي زواج خارج الكنيسة زني ... الفتاة ومن تزوجت به زانيان *
> 
> ...



*أنهو كنيسة ؟؟




الجزء دا تبع اللايحة اللى حطاها الكنيسة فى الاحوال الشخصية :


المادة 59 إذا خرج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحى أو أى الإلحاد أو إلى مذهب لا تعترف به الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وانقطع الأمل من رجوعه جاز الطلاق بناء على طلب الزوج الآخر.*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنهو كنيسة ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مش فاهم معترضة على ايه؟
مش ده برضه قانون كنسى ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مش فاهم معترضة على ايه؟
> مش ده برضه قانون كنسى ؟



*أنا مش بأعترض أنا بأسأل 

و لا السؤال حُرُم
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لا حضرتك قولتى فى المشاركة 
.. انهو كنيسة ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لا حضرتك قولتى فى المشاركة
> .. انهو كنيسة ..



*السؤال موجه ل فريدى 

أنهو كنيسة ؟؟*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

زواج خارج الكنيسة :

*لو بين اتنين مسيحيين* = زنا
*لو بين اتنين غير مسيحيين* = ليس زنا، وليس مبارك من الله
*لو بين مسيحي وغير مسيحي* = زنا
*لو بين مسيحي ارثوذكسي ومسيحي آخر من طائفة أخرى* = لا نستطيع ان نقول عنه زنا، ولا نستطيع ان نقول انه غير مبارك، ولكن الحكم عليه يعود الي الله (ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص ... الخ)​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> زواج خارج الكنيسة :
> 
> *لو بين اتنين مسيحيين* = زنا​



*
هات المصدر
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *لو بين اتنين غير مسيحيين* = ليس زنا، وليس مبارك من الله​


*
هات المصدر
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *لو بين مسيحي وغير مسيحي* = زنا​


*
هات المصدر
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *لو بين مسيحي ارثوذكسي ومسيحي آخر من طائفة أخرى* = لا نستطيع ان نقول عنه زنا، ولا نستطيع ان نقول انه غير مبارك، ولكن الحكم عليه يعود الي الله (ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص ... الخ)
> 
> ​



*
يعنى اللهوووووووووووووو أعلم

ما تقولوا من الأول الله أعلم و تريحونا


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما تعريفك أنت يا إيرينى للزنا ....؟؟؟؟؟

متى يعتبر الإنسان المسيحى زانيا من وجهة نظرك.....؟؟؟

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هات المصدر
> *
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لمصدر التلات نقاط الاولى .. هو الكتاب المقدس كله .. روح الكتاب المقدس .. هحاول ارجع ليه و ادعم كلامي بآيات ..

بالنسبة للنقطة الرابعة بتاعة "ماتقولوا الله اعلم وتريحونا" ... نقول الله اعلم على ايه بالظبط؟ على الجزئية دي ولا كل النقاط اللي اتكلمت فيها؟ لو تقصدي الجزئية دي بالتحديد اللي هي ان لو ارثوذكسي اتجوز من طائفة اخرى .. حاضر يا ستي .. الله اعلم .. لو تقصدي كل النقاط (وده اللي اعتقد انك تقصديه) .. لاء .. مش الله واعلم ! .. لانها واضحه وضوح الشمس ..​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*المشكلة ان البعض لا يعرف أصلا ما هو الزواج المدني. الزواج المدني يعني اتنين يتجوزوا من دون كاهن ولا كنيسة ولا سر زواج بل في بلدية أو في محكمة. يعني الناس دول لم يطلبوا بركة ربنا في الزواج، فعلى أي أساس تقبل الكنيسة زواجهم؟ الزواج مش مزحة علشان أي حد يتكلم فيه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *المشكلة ان البعض لا يعرف أصلا ما هو الزواج المدني. الزواج المدني يعني اتنين يتجوزوا من دون كاهن ولا كنيسة ولا سر زواج بل في بلدية أو في محكمة. يعني الناس دول لم يطلبوا بركة ربنا في الزواج، فعلى أي أساس تقبل الكنيسة زواجهم؟ الزواج مش مزحة علشان أي حد يتكلم فيه.*



*من تكلموا عن الزواج المدنى حصروه فقط في العلاقة الجسدية بين الرجل والمرأة ....
فهل الزواج هو مجرد تلك العلاقة ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنهو كنيسة ؟؟*


 
*أي كنيسة تعبد الله *

*بعيدًا عن أي ( طائفية ) *

*وتؤمن بأن المسيح ربًا ومخلصًا *

*لا تنسي أن الزواج منذ البداية صناعة الله *

*من الذي أتى بحواء إلى آدم ...... الرب نفسه *
التكوين 2 : 22 ​​​*وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ* الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً *وَاحْضَرَهَا* الَى ادَمَ.
​*ولم يذهب آدم عند الفيل ليعقد أقترانة بحواء هناك *

*الزواج بعقد بعيد عن الكنيسة ُثبت أن كلاهما ( الفتاة والشاب ) *

*لا يقبلان الله الموجود في الكنيسة وما يفعله بعيد عن الكنيسة يفعلة بعيدًا عن الله *

*تذكري السؤال كان *


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *انا بتكلم على الناس اللى بتطالب بالزواج المدنى يعنى الواحد يبقى عنده الحرية يتجوز جوه الكنيسة أو براها .*
> *ده كنسيا ومسيحيا اسمه ايه ؟ علاقة صحيحة بين زوجين ؟ او خاطئه؟*


 
.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أحنا شغالين بالآراء ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot] وألا فيه أحكام واضحة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot] أم لاتوجد أحكام من أساسه ؟!!![/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]الآن مطلوب الأجابة ( صريحة مباشرة ) وواضحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابر المتزوج بمسلمة – ولم تُباركالكنيسة زواجه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابرة المتزوجة من مُسلم و ..... ( لاتزال على ذمته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى زانية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابرة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى ستتزوج من مُسلم ومن المستحيل ذهابها للكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحُكم العابر الذى سيتزوج من مُسلمة وأيضاً لن يذهب للكنيسة


[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يا إخوتي أرجو ان يُفهم الموضوع في إطاره الصحيح فباختصار لو اتنين مسيحيين ايه الداعي انهم يتجوزوا أساساً زواج مدني إلا لو هناك شيء خاطئ للغاية أو هروب من شيء مُعين !!!!
*ثانياً *الزواج المدني له حالات خاصة للغاية ومحدودة وعادة لا تكون بين المسيحيين نهائياً، أنا عن نفسي لم أجد مسيحي واحد تزوج زواج مدني فاحنا بنتكلم في ايه أصلاً وايه الداعي لكل هذا الجدل !!!!

*ثالثاً *بلاش كلمة زنى في الكلام كله، فأنه لم ولن يوجد آية واحدة تقول أن من تزوج خارج الكنيسة قد زنى (بل من طلق أو تزوج بمطلقة يزني)، ده حكم كل واحد فيكم حسب رأيه الشخصي، لا يصح نقول أن الكتاب المقدس قال، فابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب حتى في العهد القديم لم يكن هناك طقس اسمه زواج، وطقس الكنيسة في الزواج لم يظهر إلا بعد القرن السابع تقريباً، فارجو أن الكلام لا يُأخذ على علاته ولا نشرحه حسب وجهة نظرنا زاستنتاجاتنا الشخصية، وبعدين الحالات الخاصة والمنفردة ليست حالة عامة...

فهل تفشت حالة الزواج المدني لكي نتكلم فيها بهذه الصورة، هو في حد فيكم واجه هذا الموضوع، الزواج المدني له حالات خاصة محدودة للغاية قد تحدث بنسبة واحد في المليون، ونحن لا نقدر أن نحكم على أحد بدون أن نعرف الملابسات بدقة وفهم وإفراز، لأن الحكم بهذا الشكل في المطلق هو معثرة للناس وتضييع الوقت في جدل ليس له قيمة تُذكر، فلو نُريد مناقشة جادة مثمرة نتكلم عن حالات بعينها كأمثلة، لأن كل حالة لها حكمها الخاص المنفرد، مثل موضوع الطلاق فيه حالات خاصة منفردة للغاية يحكم فيها قاضي كنسي مستنير، فنحن لا نتكلم عن حالة عامة لنضع حكم...

وثد قلت سابقاً (ده أن قرأ حد التعليقات اللي كتبتها بدقة ويفهم القصد منها صح بدون أن يتسرع في الحكم ويفهم حسب ما لا أقصده) أن الحالة العامة أن اتنين مؤمنين بيتزوجوا في ربطة الجسد الواحد في سرّ الكنيسة، لذلك مستحيل يخرجوا عن الوحدة الكنسية، لكن هناك مسيحيين لم يكونوا مؤمنين من الأساس ماذا ننتظر منهم في أي حال !!!! بلاش أرجوكم لا أنا بل محبة الله أن نطلق أحكام في المطلق ونضع قوانين حسب رأينا ونقول استنتجنا من الكتاب المقدس، فلا أنا ولا اي حد يقدر يحكم في الآخرين إلا لو أخذ روح نعمة من الله وموهبة الإفراز ليفصل كل حالة على حده وفي ظروفها الخاصة، ثم الكنيسة لما تقابل مشكلة في أي عصر بتعقد مجمع فيه علماء أتقياء يبحثوا الحالة ويعطوا فيها حكم ويضعوا قانون، مثلما حدث في سفر أعمال الرسول في مجمع أورشليم، وكما حدث على مر العصور، فلا ينبغي أن نضع حكم لأن كل الكلام هنا سيظل عبارة عن آراء شخصية لن يُأخذ منها حكم عام. كونوا مُعافين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شغالين بالآراء ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot] وألا فيه أحكام واضحة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot] أم لاتوجد أحكام من أساسه ؟!!![/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أ.عبود انا سؤالى عن طرفين مسيحيين بس
بدون حالات استثنائية زى العابرين


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شغالين بالآراء ؟*​​​​
> *[FONT=&quot]وألا فيه أحكام واضحة ؟*​​*[FONT=&quot]أم لاتوجد أحكام من أساسه ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]الآن مطلوب الأجابة ( صريحة مباشرة ) وواضحة[/FONT]*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابر المتزوج بمسلمة – ولم تُباركالكنيسة زواجه [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟ [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابرة المتزوجة من مُسلم و ..... ( لاتزال على ذمته ) [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هى زانية ؟ [/FONT]*​
> ...


 
*نعم أخي عبود *

*موضوع الزواج ليس بالآراء الشخصية *

*لكن توجد نصوص يسير على أثرها أولاد الطاعة فقط في النور *

*سؤالك هنا *

كورنثوس الأولى : 7 

13. وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا *فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ*.
14. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ *مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ* 
وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ *مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ* - 
وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ.
15. وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ* فَلْيُفَارِقْ. 
لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. 
وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ.



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حُكم العابرة التى ستتزوج من مُسلم ومن المستحيل ذهابها للكنيسة*​​
> *وحُكم العابر الذى سيتزوج من مُسلمة وأيضاً لن يذهب للكنيسة *​
> ​
> ​


 
*سؤالي هنا لماذا تريد أن تتزوج العابرة من غير مسيحي *

*إنه وإنها حرَّة بعد الإيمان بالمسيح أن تتزوج بمسيحي ( مؤمن حقيقي ) *

*ولا مجال للزواج في نير متخالف ... والوصية بتقول *
كورنثوس الثانية 6 : 14 
*لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين،* 
لأنه أية *خلطة* للبر والإثم؟ وأية *شركة* للنور مع الظلمة؟


.​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شغالين بالآراء ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot] وألا فيه أحكام واضحة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot] أم لاتوجد أحكام من أساسه ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الآن مطلوب الأجابة ( صريحة مباشرة ) وواضحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابر المتزوج بمسلمة – ولم تُباركالكنيسة زواجه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابرة المتزوجة من مُسلم و ..... ( لاتزال على ذمته ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى زانية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُكم العابرة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى ستتزوج من مُسلم ومن المستحيل ذهابها للكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحُكم العابر الذى سيتزوج من مُسلمة وأيضاً لن يذهب للكنيسة
> 
> 
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



في المسيحية مافيش حاجه اسمها "حكم كذا" .. في المسيحية مافيش أحكام إلا في الامور التي تهدد العقيدة وسلامة الإيمان .. الزواج سر مقدس .. ومن المفترض ان المقدمين على الزواج في الاطار الكنسي عارفين انه مقدس .

*العابر المتزوج بمسلمة* .. طبيعي ان الكنيسة لم تبارك زواجه إن كان تزوج قبل ان يحمل صفة  "عابر " .. وإن تزوج بعد أن صار عابراً .. فكيف تزوج بمسلمة؟ .. (حكمه) أنه يعيش مع إمرأة لا تحلها له عقيدته الجديده التي إعتنقها .. إذاً هو يزني ! .. هل تريد آية تقول "حرفياً" هذا الكلام ؟ إن كنت تريد فلا يوجد .. وإلا .. كان من المفروض إذاً أن يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن كل الحالات التي توصف بالزنا !

*العابرة المتزوجة بمسلم ولا تزال على ذمته* ... ربما تقصد انها تزوجته قبل ان تكون عابرة .. قبل "عبورها" لا يمكن وصفها بالزانية .. او هو .. لانهم تزوجوا بحكم قوانين موضوعة .. حتى لو كانوا تزوجوا بالقرآن .. لان القرآن في العقيدة المسيحية كتاب موضوع من قبل بشر .. اياً كان .. لايمكننا وصف من تزوجوا من غير المسيحيين أنهم زناة .. وإلا لصار ملايين البشر زناة ! .. إن لم يكن مليارات .. والقضية ليست في ضخامة العدد .. بل لأن الله علمنا أنه يضع في إعتباره القوانين التي تنظم العلاقات بين الناس .. حتى تلك التي تتعلق بالزواج وهو اسمى علاقة بين البشر .. ومن خلال قراءاتي استطيع أن أؤكد ان حكم الله على هؤلاء المتزوجون من غير المسيحيين ان الله لن يتطرق إلى مسألة زواجهم .. لانهم لا محالة هالكون !! .. فلن يضير الشاه سلخها بعد ذبحها ! .. فكيف نفكر في حكم زواجهم وهم من الاساس لا يؤمنوا بإله هذا الكون ! .. اعود للنقطة التي طرحتها وهي حكم تلك العابرة .. ينبغي لها ان تعلن إيمانها وترفض معاشرة هذا الزوج .. وهذا الامر يتطلب حكمة خصوصاً لو كانت لا تزال في مرحلة المهد في الايمان .. اما وإن عاشرها بالقوة .. يكون حكمها كالمغتصبة .. فلا شيء عليها ! .. وهذا الامر يتطلب منا دراسة ظروف وبيئة هذه الحالة قبل إصدار حكم قاطع بشأنها .. أما وإن كان زوجها يعلم "بعبورها" و يرفض تطليقها وتركها .. ويصر على العيش معها وهي عابرة .. وبينهم مثلا اطفال .. فلا مانع من أن تظل معه إلى حين أن تجد مخرجاً لهذا الامر .. طالما لا خوف على حياتها منه ، بشرط ألا تكون هناك معاشرة جنسية بينهم .. لانه في هذه الحالة .. ستكون قد زنت ! .. لانها تعلم علم اليقين انه لم يعد زواجها هذا مبارك من الله، لقد فقد تبريره (الزواج) من زواج بموجب قوانين بشرية في نظر الله .. الى علاقة محرمة تقع تحت دينونة الله لان أحد أطرافه آمن بالله الحقيقي وتذوق عشرته معه ..

*العابرة التي ستتزوج من مسلم ومن المستحيل ذهابها الى الكنيسة* .. ما معنى "مستحيل ذهابها الى الكنيسة " ؟ أيضاً الاهم .. ما معنى ســـ ـتتزوج ؟؟ هل  هي مقدمة على الزواج من مسلم وهي عابرة ؟ إن كان نعم فكيف صارت "عابرة" ؟ كيف عبرت  ؟ .. لو فعلت وتزوجت من مسلم وهي عابرة .. لن تكون عابرة من الاساس  

نفس الامر ينطبق على العابر الذي سـ ـيتزوج من مسلمة  .. مع ملاحظة أنك قولت (ولن يذهب الي الكنيسة) .. وليس (من المستحيل ذهابه للكنيسة) وهناك فرق وانت سيد من يدقق في الالفاظ ​[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> سؤالى عن طرفين مسيحيين بس
> بدون حالات استثنائية زى العابرين


 
*شكرًا لتحديد مسار السؤال *

*ليس للمسيحيين خيار عقد الزواج خارج الكنيسة *

*للأسباب السالف ذكرها ... هل وصلت الإجابة أخي الحبيب ؟ *

.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا لتحديد مسار السؤال *
> 
> *ليس للمسيحيين خيار عقد الزواج خارج الكنيسة *
> 
> ...



نعم وصلت وهى واضحة
شكرا لك


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحة يا عبد يسوع المسيح .. انت فعلا عبد يسوع المسيح  أنقذتنا من هوامش مالهاش اي لازمة  كنت أنا هنجرف وراها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *ثالثاً * فأنه لم ولن يوجد آية واحدة تقول أن من تزوج خارج الكنيسة قد زنى
> 
> ​



*هل الزانى هو فقط من طلق زوجته وتزوج بأخرى ....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.عبود انا سؤالى عن طرفين مسيحيين بس
> بدون حالات استثنائية زى العابرين


*ما سينطبق على المسيحى بالمولد الذى يتزوج مدنياً 
سينطبق على العابرين الذى لا يملكون أصلاً هذه الرفاهية
* *[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]جواب سؤالك فى مشاركة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لا ينعقد الزواج فى شريعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأقباط الأرثوذكس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الا بتوافر شروط موضوعية وشروط شكلية حتى ينعقد الزواج صحيحاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتكون الشكلى من أربعة أوجه ( صلاة – يقوم بها رجل الدين – شهود – علانية )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويقع باطلاً كل زواج يفقد الركن الشكلى فيه لأنه ركناً جوهرياً 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] من أركان الزواج فى الشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( لا زواج بدون مراسيم دينية))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ما نصت عليه المادة /14 من مشروع نصوص لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحد التي ورد بها الآتي :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" لا ينعقد الزواج صحيحا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا تم بمراسم دينيه على يد رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومحدش قال أنه زنا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> في المسيحية مافيش حاجه اسمها *"حكم كذا"*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ فيه *​*[FONT=&quot]...لما تقول ( قانون الأيمان ) هذا يعنى انه حُكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما تقول المحكمة الملية = حكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية = حُكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لمعنى ( من المستحيل ) – كان دقيقاً أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى العموم لم أتلق منك أجابة سوى أنك أخذت سؤالى ورحت تستنكره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عابر متزوج من مسلمة لم تبارك الكنيسة الزواج لا قبلاً ولا بعداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تُجبنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما سينطبق على المسيحى بالمولد الذى يتزوج مدنياً
> سينطبق على العابرين الذى لا يملكون أصلاً هذه الرفاهية
> * *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]جواب سؤالك فى مشاركة واحدة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لا ينعقد الزواج فى شريعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأقباط الأرثوذكس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الا بتوافر شروط موضوعية وشروط شكلية حتى ينعقد الزواج صحيحاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتكون الشكلى من أربعة أوجه ( صلاة – يقوم بها رجل الدين – شهود – علانية )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ويقع باطلاً كل زواج يفقد الركن الشكلى فيه لأنه ركناً جوهرياً
> ...



ماعندناش شروط "شكلية" يا عبود .. المراسم الدينية ليست "شكلية" ولكنها "طقسية" .. هي مراسم دينية جوهرية زي ما انت قولت .. وشكلية دي لا تنطبق على المراسم بتاعتنا .. مش علشان فيها صلاة ولبس معين وحركات معينة تبقى شكلية .. لان الوصف الأدق ليها هي مراسم "طقسية" .. والطقس لاهوت ..​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عابر متزوج من مسلمة لم تبارك الكنيسة الزواج لا قبلاً ولا بعداً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تُجبنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*لا ........  لو تم الزواج تم قبل عبوره

نعم ......... لو الزواج تم بعد عبوره *[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ فيه *​*[FONT=&quot]...لما تقول ( قانون الأيمان ) هذا يعنى انه حُكم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما تقول المحكمة الملية = حكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية = حُكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لمعنى ( من المستحيل ) – كان دقيقاً أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى العموم لم أتلق منك أجابة سوى أنك أخذت سؤالى ورحت تستنكره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عابر متزوج من مسلمة لم تبارك الكنيسة الزواج لا قبلاً ولا بعداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو زانى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تُجبنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



يعني إيه قانون الإيمان ده "حكم" ؟ حكم إيه؟ وعلى مين؟
وسؤالي التالي للمسيحيين اللي في المنتدى يمكن انا معرفش : هل عندنا يا جماعة "محكمة" ملية ؟؟؟
قانون الاحوال الشخصية ينظم العلاقة بين المسيحيين، ليس أحكام مستمده نصوصه الحرفية من الكتاب المقدس ! .. قانون الاحوال الشخصية هو إجتهاد بشري مبني بقدر المعرفة على روح الكتاب المقدس ووضع أحكام بمفردات بشرية والفاظ مأخوذة من "مجمل" تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. 
أنا لم أستنكر .. اي عبارة يليها علامة استفهام هي سؤال يحتاج منك إلى إجابة كي استطيع إجابتك بشكل موضوعي.

تاني يا عبود .. ماعندناش ما يسمى "بحكم كذا أو كذا" في عقيدتنا المسيحية ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يعني إيه قانون الإيمان ده "حكم" ؟ حكم إيه؟ وعلى مين؟​


*لفظة القانون معناه أنه بينظم ( أحكام )*:flowers:​ 


> وسؤالي التالي للمسيحيين اللي في المنتدى يمكن انا معرفش : هل عندنا يا جماعة "محكمة" ملية ؟؟؟


*أتلغت عام 1955* ​


> قانون الاحوال الشخصية ينظم العلاقة بين المسيحيين، *ليس أحكام مستمده نصوصه  الحرفية من الكتاب المقدس !* .. قانون الاحوال الشخصية هو *إجتهاد بشري* مبني  بقدر المعرفة على روح الكتاب المقدس ووضع أحكام بمفردات بشرية والفاظ  مأخوذة من "مجمل" تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ..


*دى معلومة وألا أستفهام ؟ والا أجتهاد منك ؟*
​


> تاني يا عبود .. ماعندناش ما يسمى "بحكم كذا أو كذا" في عقيدتنا المسيحية


*باشا أنت تقصد تقول ما عندناش ( فتوى )
:flowers: طيب ما انا عارف :flowers:
أنا باتكلم عن لفظة حُكم ...زى كدة ( الزنى الحُكمى )
فهمت قصدى ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> معلش استاذنا .. ارجوك ما تاخدش كلامي اللي هقوله دلوقتي بمعنى سيء ..​


*هههههههههههههههه
لا الأستاذ فريدى حط مشاركة تخص موضوع تانى خااااالص
معذور بيشد فى شعر راسه مننا 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ........  لو تم الزواج تم قبل عبوره
> نعم ......... لو الزواج تم بعد عبوره *


*خير الكلام ما قل ودل ...
واتى مُباشراً 
:flowers:
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لفظة القانون معناه أنه بينظم ( أحكام )*:flowers:​
> *أتلغت عام 1955*
> 
> *دى معلومة وألا أستفهام ؟ والا أجتهاد منك ؟*
> ...



لفظة قانون معناها انه بينظم أحكام؟!! (استفهام واستنكار) .. برضه ايه علاقة الكلام ده بــ "قانون الإيمان " اللي انت استشهدت بيه ده؟!! .. 
طب السؤال من جهة تاني (الجهة القبلية يمكن الغربية ما نفعتش :flowers .. انت تقصد قانون الايمان بتاعنا ده ؟ اللي هو بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد ..  الخ .. هو ده؟ ولا قانون تاني غيره فيه (احكام)؟؟ 

النقطة بتاعت "المحكمة" الملية .. لما هي إتلغت .. بستشهد بيها ليه؟ وإيه علاقتها بعبارتي "الخالدة" ان عقيدتنا مافيهاش "حكم كذا وحكم كذا" ؟ ايه علاقة الموضوعات البشرية بالأمور الإلهية ؟ 

بخصوص الأحوال الشخصية .. دي معلومة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لفظة *قانون *معناها انه بينظم أحكام؟!! (استفهام واستنكار) .. برضه ايه علاقة الكلام ده بــ "قانون الإيمان " اللي انت استشهدت بيه ده؟!! ..
> طب السؤال من جهة تاني (الجهة القبلية يمكن الغربية ما نفعتش :flowers .. انت تقصد قانون الايمان بتاعنا ده ؟ اللي هو بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد ..  الخ .. هو ده؟ ولا قانون تاني غيره فيه (احكام)؟؟
> .


*حبيب قلبى الغالى ...من بعد الأشواق وحنين وغرام 
فيه فرق بين ( أحكام ) و ( عقوبات )
لما باقول قانون بينظم أحكام - غير لما أقول قانون بيُقر او بيضع عقوبات*
*لما تيجى تقول ( قانون ) نؤمن بأله واحد ....طيب اللى مش بيؤمن بأله واحد ( حكمه ) أية ؟*!!!


> النقطة  بتاعت "المحكمة" الملية .. لما هي إتلغت .. بستشهد بيها ليه؟ وإيه علاقتها  بعبارتي "الخالدة" ان عقيدتنا مافيهاش "حكم كذا وحكم كذا" ؟ ايه علاقة  الموضوعات البشرية بالأمور الإلهية ؟


*هى أتلغت بس كانت موجودة وبتصدر أحكام للمسيحيين *
*وكانت لتقريب مثل لما أقول *​


> *بخصوص الأحوال الشخصية .. دي معلومة *


*معلومة ؟؟!!!
يعنى لما أشترط القانون دة ( ضرورة ) عمل قُداس على يد رجل دين كنسى لأستكمال الركن الشكلى للزواج
والذى بدونها يقع باطلاً
دة أجتهاد بشرى ؟
ولما يقول ( لاطلاق الا لعلة الزنا ) يبقى أجتهاد بشرى وليس نص أنجيلى ؟!
سبحان الله ....ولماذا تمسك بها البابا شنودة قائلاً :
لن أُخالف الأنجيل (!!!!!!!)
طالما انها أجتهاد بشرى ؟
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حبيب قلبى الغالى ...من بعد الأشواق وحنين وغرام
> فيه فرق بين ( أحكام ) و ( عقوبات )
> لما باقول قانون بينظم أحكام - غير لما أقول قانون بيُقر او بيضع عقوبات*
> *لما تيجى تقول ( قانون ) نؤمن بأله واحد ....طيب اللى مش بيؤمن بأله واحد ( حكمه ) أية ؟*!!!
> ...



طيب يا عوبد .. معلش بقى علشان مش عارف اعمل اقتباسات زيك لان الدنيا تايهه عندي ومش عارف اول الكلام من اخره فهرد عليك كما السابق 

بالنسبة لقانون الايمان .. انت رديت على نفسك .. قانون الإيمان *لم ينص* على (حكم) الغير مؤمن بإله واحد .. يبقى إزاي "*حكم*" ؟؟ .. لمعلوماتك .. "قانون الإيمان" هو إعتراف .. وليس قانون بأحكام !

الاحوال الشخصية .. زي ما انا قولت يا عبود .. نصوصها ليست مأخوذة "حرفياً" من الكتاب المقدس .. الطلاق هو الشيء الوحيد اللي جاء بحكم (لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا) حرفياً .. الباقي كله إجتهاد بشري بيبقى له ظروفه وممكن ينطبق على شخص و لا ينطبق على آخر .. ومأخوذ من (مجمل) الكتاب المقدس .. وقولت (مجمل) علشان يا عبود الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي على "احكاااااااام"  .. نفهم منه اللي عاوزين نفهمه من روحه .. من روح الكتاب المقدس .. مش آيات محدده بألفاظ محدده .. ماعندناش الكلام ده احنا .. العقيدة المسيحية .. علاقة .. عِشره مع ربنا .. فللاسف يا عبود ربنا ما (نزّلش) لينا نصوص وأحكام​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ماعندناش شروط "*شكلية*" يا عبود .. المراسم الدينية ليست "*شكلية*" ولكنها "طقسية" .. ​


*باتكلم عن نص قانونى ...وهى شروط شكلية
وأسمها كدة فى أى قانون *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*دخلنا في متاهة ........

نرجع للموضوع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الاحوال الشخصية .. زي ما انا قولت يا عبود .. نصوصها ليست مأخوذة "حرفياً" من الكتاب المقدس .. الطلاق هو الشيء الوحيد اللي جاء بحكم (لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا) حرفياً .. الباقي كله إجتهاد بشري  ​


*أعذرنى لأن معلوماتى القانونية على قدى شويتين *​


> *ماعندناش *الكلام ده احنا .. العقيدة المسيحية .. علاقة .. عِشره مع ربنا .. فللاسف يا عبود ربنا ما (*نزّلش*) *لينا *نصوص وأحكام


*طيب *​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حبيب قلبى الغالى ...من بعد الأشواق وحنين وغرام *​




*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه دماغي لفِّت ... هو مش إحنا في قسم الأسئلة *

*لا لا لا ما دام في أشواق وحنين .وغرام .. يبقى إحنا في منتدى الأسرة *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى لما أشترط القانون دة ( ضرورة ) عمل قُداس على يد رجل دين كنسى لأستكمال الركن الشكلى للزواج*
> *والذى بدونها يقع باطلاً*​


 
*أيوة ... بتتكلم عن الزواج المسيحي *

*يبقى إنت بتتكلم صح إ**حنا في قسم الأسئلة *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولما يقول ( لاطلاق الا لعلة الزنا ) *
> *يبقى أجتهاد بشرى وليس نص أنجيلى ؟!*​


 
*أيوه ... بعد الفاصل الترفيهي *

*مين بيقول إيه ... لمين ... وفين ... شككتني في نفسي يا نهار أبيض *

*النص أهو *
متى 5 : 32 
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن *من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى* 
يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني.

​*على فكرة كلمة في سرِّك* *الموضوع مش بتاعك ... مش أنا إليِّ بأقول *

*القوانين بتقول كدة سامحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــني *

*ممكن أفتح لك موضوع جديد على حسابي  * 


.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو أنا بس اللى تكلمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا بس اللى أجريت حوار ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعذرنى لأن معلوماتى القانونية على قدى شويتين *​
> *طيب *​



مفهمتش يا عبود مغزى تلوينك للكلمتين دول (ماعندناش) و (لينا) ؟ ممكن توضحلي (لو أمكن) .​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*آية *

أمثال 19 : 14 
البيت والثروة ميراث من الآباء أما *الزوجة* المتعقلة *فمن عند الرب*.

.


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.عبود انا سؤالى عن طرفين مسيحيين بس
> بدون حالات استثنائية زى العابرين



طرفين مسيحيين تزوجوا بأي شكل آخر غير كنسي فلا يحق لهما إلا لو خرجوا عن الإيمان أو هناك شيء خاطئ في حياتهما، لأن كيف اثنين مؤمنين ومسيحيين وعايشين في كنيسة واحدة يتزوجوا خارجها، ما هو المغزى أو المعنى هنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
لأنهم لن يفعلوا هذا إلا لو كان هناك شيء خاطئ أو أنهم بعيد تماماً عن شخص المسيح الكلمة، وهذا لا يحتاج لسؤال ولا لنقاش نهائياً لأن هناك خطية ما أو شيء خاطئ للغاية في حياتهم... ففي النهاية قد فصلوا انفسهم عن الكنيسة.... لكن كان حديثي عن الحالات الاستثنائية وليست هذه الحالة التي تتكلم عنها نهائياً، لأن الحالات الشخصية والخاصة شيء مختلف تماماً عن هذا السؤال... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل الزانى هو فقط من طلق زوجته وتزوج بأخرى ....؟؟؟*



أبي الحبيب لماذا حصر الأمور في موضوع الزنى والإصرار على اللفظة !!! مش كل حالة اسمها زنى، هناك زنى فعلي في موضوع الخيانة الزوجية أو واحد عايش في الدعارة أو يسير في طريقها، وهناك زنى روحي حينما يسلم الإنسان جسده لما هو آخر غير الله، أو يحاول يضع في قلبه شيء يعبده مع الله، وهذه خيانة شركة بين الإنسان والله واسمها زنى روحي، وليس له علاقة بالزنى الجسدي، والموضوع هنا بيتكلم عن علاقة الأشخاص جسدياً، اما روحياً فهذا شيء آخر تماماً يختلف عن العلاقة الجسدية ... النعمة معك أبي الحبيب
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أكتوبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *المشكلة ان البعض لا يعرف أصلا ما هو الزواج المدني. الزواج المدني يعني اتنين يتجوزوا من دون كاهن ولا كنيسة ولا سر زواج بل في بلدية أو في محكمة. يعني الناس دول لم يطلبوا بركة ربنا في الزواج، فعلى أي أساس تقبل الكنيسة زواجهم؟ الزواج مش مزحة علشان أي حد يتكلم فيه.*


*مش بنقول الكنيسة تقبله بنقول لا نقول عليه زنا لانه اختيار اثنين فقط العمر كله ومش مجرد جنس وسيبه بعض *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بنقول لا نقول عليه زنا لانه اختيار اثنين فقط العمر كله ومش مجرد جنس وسيبه بعض *



*في المسيحية أى علاقة جسدية بين اثنين مسيحيين بدون نوال سر الإكليل هو زنا .....*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في المسيحية أى علاقة جسدية بين اثنين مسيحيين بدون نوال سر الإكليل هو زنا .....*



*"الزناهو الفعل الجنسى الذى يتم بين الرجل و المرأة برضاء الطرفين خارج اطار الزواج على شرط ان يكون الاثنان متزوجان او احدهما.فى حين انهما اذا كانا فى غير رباط الزواج فتسمى هذه الحالة :سقوط فى شهوة الجسد و لا تسرى عليه احكام الزناة"

**فالزنا في الكتاب المقدس هو :-
 

كل من اضطجع مع  امرأة مخطوبة (تث 22:23)، 

واذا اضطجع رجل مع امرأة ابيه (لا 20:11)، 

واذا  اضطجع رجل مع كنته (لا 20:12)، 

واذا اضطجع رجل مع امرأة عمه (لا 20:20)..


  الكل يقتل لأن كل هذه العلاقات تخضع لبند الزنا لأن الزنا للمرأة المخطوبة  أو المتزوجة وإما للرجل المتزوج .
*

*غير ذالك ليس زنا لانه زواج مدني يستمر مدي الحياه وليس مجرد علاقه جنسي تنتهي بالعلاقة .*


----------



## The light of JC (3 أكتوبر 2013)

افهم من كلام الاخ اورجيانوس ان العلاقة جنسية ابين اثنين غير متزوجين ليست زنا ؟


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2013)

The light of JC قال:


> افهم من كلام الاخ اورجيانوس ان العلاقة جنسية ابين اثنين غير متزوجين ليست زنا ؟



لا يقصد الأخ الحبيب اوريجانوس أنه يحلل العلاقة بلا زواج نهائياً، بيتكلم فقط على أن الزاوج تم بأي صورة ان كانت، وبيركز على كلمة الزنى ومعناها فقط وليس موضوع عدم الزواج .... النعمة معك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *"الزناهو الفعل الجنسى الذى يتم بين الرجل و المرأة برضاء الطرفين خارج اطار الزواج على شرط ان يكون الاثنان متزوجان او احدهما.فى حين انهما اذا كانا فى غير رباط الزواج فتسمى هذه الحالة :سقوط فى شهوة الجسد و لا تسرى عليه احكام الزناة"
> 
> **فالزنا في الكتاب المقدس هو :-
> 
> ...



*كده نعمل ايه في كلام الرب يسوع: وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ (مت  5 :  28) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The light of JC (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*صوت صارخ, انا فعلا كنت سأقول ما تفضلت به حضرتك وعلى هذا الاساس ممكن يجي شخص ويقول ان المرأة تعني المتزوجة بحيث انها ان لم تكن متزوجة فلا يعاب اشتهاءها*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2013)

The light of JC قال:


> افهم من كلام الاخ اورجيانوس ان العلاقة جنسية ابين اثنين غير متزوجين ليست زنا ؟



*لا طبعا لا اقصد هذا مطلقا
ولكني اتكلم علي الزواج تم بصورة مدنية لا يعتبر زني لانها سوف يستمر العمر كله - هذا الزواج زواج غير كنسي ولكنه زواج - ولكن لو مجرد علاقه لماذا يتزوجها اصلا ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كده نعمل ايه في كلام الرب يسوع: وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ (مت  5 :  28) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ابي الفاضل
انا لا اتكلم علي الشهوه
لان هذا شهوه وزني

ولكني اتكلم علي الزواج

لو شهوه لماذا يتزوجها ويستمر معاها العمر كله ممكن يعيش معاها كام يوم او شهر  ويسيبها بدون زواج

ولكن هدف هذه العلاقه زواج يستمر العمر كله لذلك لا نعتبره زني ولا نحلله ولكن ان وجد لا نقول عليه زني*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2013)

The light of JC قال:


> *صوت صارخ, انا فعلا كنت سأقول ما تفضلت به حضرتك وعلى هذا الاساس ممكن يجي شخص ويقول ان المرأة تعني المتزوجة بحيث انها ان لم تكن متزوجة فلا يعاب اشتهاءها*


*
اخي الحبيب
يوجد فرق حين نناقش الشهوه والخطية
وحين نناقش انواع الزواج

نحن هنا نناقش نوعيه الزواج 
يوجد زواج كنسي رسمي 
يوجد زواج مدني - لا نسميه زني لانه ليس شهوه ولكنه ارتباط ابدي بين اثنين - ولكن لا نعتبر زواج كنسي *


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2013)

The light of JC قال:


> *صوت صارخ, انا فعلا كنت سأقول ما تفضلت به حضرتك وعلى هذا الاساس ممكن يجي شخص ويقول ان المرأة تعني المتزوجة بحيث انها ان لم تكن متزوجة فلا يعاب اشتهاءها*



أخي الحبيب الشهوة شيء آخر غير الزواج بأي حال من الأحوال، فمعنى من نظر لإمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه، معناها إني استخدمت المرأة إناء أصب فيه شهوة قلبي الشرير، فأفرغتها من إنسانيتها كونها على صورة الله ومثالة وجعلتها مجرد إناء أفرغ فيه شهوة قلبي، *الموضوع هنا لا يخص الزواج بأن واحد حب إمرأة ويُريد أن يتزوجها*، ده ينطبق على البشرية في أي دين أو عقيدة...
 واحد حب إنسانه فتزوجها، غير واحد يُريد أن يستخدم المرأة ليفرغ فيها شهوة قلبه وهذا لا علاقة له بالحب ولا الزواج إطلاقاً... وهناك فرق السماء والأرض بين المعنيين، فلا يصح أن نخلط هذا بذاك.. كن معافي
​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يؤسفني أن أغلق الموضوع
لقد أخذ أكثر من حقه 
وهذا من أهم أسباب غلق.

سيكون لي عودة لأكتب المشاركة الأخيرة
التي كلي أمل أن توضح ما لبس فهمه في بعض الردود

ولكم جميعا سلام الرب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عدتُ​ 
أرى أن هذا الموضوع، كغيره من المواضيع التي تبدأ بسؤال بسيط وتنتهي بتعقيدات لما كانت سترى النور لو اتبعنا البساطة وفهمنا لب الكلام بدلا من تفسير كلمات منفردة خارج سياقها.​ 
سأشرح واُبين ماذا أعني.​ 
الموضوع كان سؤالا ذي شقين. الاول "هل يعتبر الزواج المدنى او الذى يتم خارج الكنيسة زنا ؟*"* والثاني "هل من واجب الكنيسة أن تمنع مثل هذا الزواج؟ " ​
للأسف وقتي لم يسعفني بالرد، وعندما قرأت الردين الأولين ولم اجد فيهما ما يخالف الكتاب المقدس، لم اتدخل.....

*حقــــاً!** الزواج مدني وهو سنة إلهية منذ بدء الخليقة (تك1 ، 2) **.* [مأخوذ من المشاركة الثانية]

*السيد المسيح* / الله الظاهر بالجسد، واضع قوانين الطبيعة والناموس الذي أعطاه لموسى، *إستشهد* بسفر التكوين في كلامه عن الزواج عندما سأله الفريسيون عن الطلاق:

6. وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. (للقارئ الذي لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس، اضغط على تكوين 1 واقرأ العدد 27) 
7. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ (أيضا للقارئ الذي لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس، اضغط على تكوين 2 واقرأ العدد 24)
8. وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 
9. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ». (*هذا الكلام تجده* ليس حرفيا *بل المعنى *في تكوين 2 العدد 23 حيث يقول آدم عن إمرأته: «هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ».) 

الكنيسة كما نعرفها اليوم لم تكن موجودة في ذلك الوقت. سيقول البعض، ولكن الأمر يختلف آنذاك لأن الله خلق آدم واعطاه حواء.........تمــــــــــــام! *ولا أعترض*. ولكن هناك تساؤل مهم:
+++*هل جميع الأجيال* اللاحقة كلها التي تزوجت قبل مجيء المسيح وقبل تأسيس الكنيسة كما نعرفها الآن *كانت زانية *لأنها لم تتزوج في كنيسة؟
+++*هل زواج* جميع الناس الناس غير المسيحيين زنا في عين الرب؟ 
+++*هل تعلمون* أن *المسيحيين الأولين* -ولا أقصد الذين آمنوا وهم متزوجون- بل الأجيال اللاحقة التي ولدت في عائلات مؤمنة، *كانوا يتزوجون مدنيا* حتى القرن الرابع الميلادي، حين دعت الكنيسة الى مباركة الزواج المدين في الكنيسة ؟ [على ما أظن كان ذلك على يد القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم.] 

الكنيسة بحكمتها وضعت مراسم الزواج الكنسي الذي تطورت مع الوقت الى ان وصلت الى ما نحن عليه، ومراسم الزواج تختلف من طائفة لأخرى. على سبيل المثال وليس التحديد، وضع الإكليل على رأس الزوجين ليس موجودا لدى جميع الطوائف. 

+++ *فهل يصح القول* أن من لم ينل بركة أو سر الاكليل يعتبر زانيا وكأن السر موجودا في الإكليل الذي يوضع على الرأس وأنه مصدر البركة... حرفية ما بعدها حرفية.  السر والبركة في كلمة الرب وعمله الذي يجمع العروسين. الجواب *لا يصح هذا القول*. 
+++*هل تكفر* كل طائفة زواج طائفة أخرى لأن مراسمها مختلفة وتعتبر زواج الأخرى زنا؟ الجواب *لا تكفير*.
*+++ كنيسة روما ترى أن الزواج سر مقدس يتم بإرادة الزوجين في الإتحاد، وان عملها في مراسم الزواج ليس أكثر من شهادة على هذا السر أمام الله. *فهل نكفر كل المتزوجين فيها ونقول انهم يعيشون الزنا؟  الجواب *لا نكفر*.

نعود الى السؤال الأصلي الذي أثار كل هذه الضجة.

*لا يوجد* في أي رد من الردود التي تم الإعتراض عليها سواء في الموضوع أو على الخاص *ما يشجب الزواج في الكنيسة*، أو *ما يشجع على الزواج المدني خارج الكنيسة*، بل الموضوع تشتت الى الزنا ومفهوم الزنى، وكل الضجة حصلت بسبب التعصب المسبق عند البعض ضد فكر معين لا يطابق فكرهم، *فصاروا يقرأون الردود بحرفيتها *وبالتالي يفهمون المكتوب حرفيا،* فيتيه منهم المضمون الذي لا يخالف الكتاب المقدس*. 

*من منا يجرؤ على القول أنه يعرف كل فكر الله!*

*للأسف، *نتمسك بالحرف وننسى الروح، فنصبح كالفريسيين.
في حين أن المسيح الطاهر القدوس الذي دعانا الى الطهارة وقال أن الزناة لا يدخلون ملكوت السماء، حرر الإمرأة التي اُمسكت في زنا والتي كانت عقوبتها تستوجب الرجم، وقال لها: «*ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً*». 

أعرف معرفة شخصية ووطيدة كاهنا خدم في كنيستي [البيزنطية في أمريكا] لم ارَ مثله في القداسة... وجهه يشع منه نور المسيح، وكلامه منطوق بنعمة، وابتسامته هادئة وسلامية ترفع الشقاء عن النفس المتعبة لمجرد النظر اليه. هذا الكاهن ثمرة زواج سيدة كاثوليكية من رجل يهودي. تم زواجهما في كنيستها الكاثوليكية (كنيسة روما) التي تبارك الزواج من مؤمن وغير مؤمن على شرط أن يتعهد غير المؤمن بترك الحرية للزوج المؤمن في ممارسة إيمانه وتربية الأولاد على إيمان الكنيسة. وهذه الكنيسة تفعل ذلك بحكمتها محافظة على أبنائها من الخروج عن الإيمان في مثل هذه الحالات من الحب، وعملا بقول الرب أن الزوج المؤمن يقدس غير المؤمن.

والد هذا الكاهن بارك رغبة ابنه في التحاقه كلية اللاهوت ليصبح كاهنا، فقد تعلق قلبه بالمسيح من خلال معاملة زوجته له ومرافقتها الى الكنيسة في كل المناسبات [هي التي حكت لي القصة التفاصيلٍ] ووعد إبنه بأن يتعمد عل يده بعد سيامته مباشرة ليصبح الإبن أب روحي لأبيه، وقبل سيامة الإبن بفترة قصيرة اصيب الوالد بسكتة قلبية أثناء الحمام وكانت زوجته قريبة منه، وخافت ان يموت وهو غير متعمد عالمة برغبته الصادقة في العماد، فسألته بصوت عالٍ: "*الفريد حبيبي هل تريد ان تتعمد*" فهز برأسه فصبت الماء على رأسه وقالت له اعمدك بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، ومات بعد وصول الإسعاف بدقائق وهو مبتسما، ولكن للأسف كان ابنه بعيدا. 

*فماذا نقول* عن هذا الزواج الذي أثمر إيمان الزوج اليهودي وأعطى للكنيسة كاهنا مملؤا نعمة؟؟؟ 

لن اضع جوابا، بل اكرر ما قلته أعلاه: *من منا يجرؤ على القول أنه يعرف كل فكر الله!*

*بإختصار أخير نحن أبناء الكنيسة*

*+++ في الكنيسة رأينا نور المسيح بالولادة الروحية الجديدة. هي ولدتنا بالمسيح فصارت أمنا ونحن ابناءها، والأبناء لا تخرج عن طاعة الوالدين إلا في ظروف خاصة جدا واستثنائية، أما الابناء المطيعون فلا يفكرون بالزواج المدني. أما من أراد ان يتزوج زواجا مدنيا فقد خرج عن طاعة الكنيسة ولن يكون له ولاولاه حياة الشركة معها إلا بعد المصالحة. *

*+++ على المؤمن الذي لديه إشكالات مع الكنيسة أن يدرك أن الكنيسة هي الأم التي تحضن اولادها لترعاهم وليس لتتحكم بإرادتهم، وأنها تعمل بإرشاد الروح القدس. لو أخطأ المقيمون عليها، فذلك لأنهم لا يزالون يعيشون في جسد الخطية، ولكن لا يخطئ رأسها السيد المسيح. فليصلي إذن الى الرب وليلتصق به بفكره وقلبه ويعمل بوصاياه ليلهمه معرفة أسراره فيرتاح قلبه نحو كنيسته بدلا من الهروب الذي لن يجد فيه راحة.*

*+++ أبناء الكنيسة -ليس إسماً بل الذين يعرفونها حق المعرفة- لا يخرجون عن طريقها، ولا يلجأون الى زواج مدني.*

*+++ أما عن واجب الكنيسة في منع الزواج المدني، هي  تبين لإبنائها الصالح من غيره ولكنها لا تمنعهم بالقوة، وهم يتحملون نتائج إختياراتهم علما ان الكنيسة فاتحة ذراعيها لإبنائها الضالين الذين يرغبون في العودة الى أحضانها على الدوام.*


----------

